# Stem ID



## BigDwashers (Jun 14, 2021)

Can anyone recognize this stem? Wheel handle says MTCO.








*







*


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, it’s from a MTCO frost free hydrant


----------



## BigDwashers (Jun 14, 2021)

Logtec said:


> Yes, it’s from a MTCO frost free hydrant


Thanks...is MTCO the same company as Matco-Norca?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

BigDwashers said:


> Thanks...is MTCO the same company as Matco-Norca?



No, that's why the name is different. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## BigDwashers (Jun 14, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> No, that's why the name is different. 🤦‍♀️


lol I know...I just never heard of it. Took it to Noble and they weren’t sure either 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

BigDwashers said:


> Thanks...is MTCO the same company as Matco-Norca?
> [/QU
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is, skoronesa is just messing with you..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

BigDwashers said:


> lol I know...I just never heard of it. Took it to Noble and they weren’t sure either 🤷🏻‍♂️


Just change the whole darn thing. I swear, sometimes you diy idiots are so dumb the best way to offend is to give you the real answer because I know you just won't accept it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This isn't even a plumbing question. There's clearly an issue with your plumbing, you know exactly what it is, and you're trying to pretend it isn't an issue.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The parts are easy to get, Rona, Canadian tire, etc- has them,
but doing the actual replacement of the parts can be tricky, can you follow written instructions really well?


----------



## BigDwashers (Jun 14, 2021)

Logtec said:


> The parts are easy to get, Rona, Canadian tire, etc- has them,
> but doing the actual replacement of the parts can be tricky, can you follow written instructions really well?


Yeah shouldn’t be a problem. I’m having trouble finding the stem though...it’s cracked and I need more than just a repair kit


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m worried if you got the stem you might have a problem following the detailed instructions..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Flag down a Matco tool truck, they have them on board


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

BigDwashers said:


> Yeah shouldn’t be a problem. I’m having trouble finding the stem though...it’s cracked and I need more than just a repair kit


Hire a licensed plumber! You know it’s bad. I bet you left the hose attached over the winter, didn’t you?!!! Now pay up for your stupidity!

Ban coming in the morning.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Fill it full of hydraulic cement,then leave hose on it forever


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

you are boned, screwed.... hung out to dry...

go get a woodford hose bib and change it out if you have the know how

or hire a plumber to do it


----------

